# Various Stages of does having contractions ~pix/vids wanted



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I just thought with alot of new people who have pregnant does and don't know quite know what contractions will look like, we'd make a thread especially for them and for reference if needed. 
I'll start. 
In the first photo, gyspy is having a pretty hard contraction about a half an hour before birthing. 
Her tail head is arched, she is sort of hunching with effort, and her legs are stiff.
The second picture is to illustrate the raised tailhead. The picture was taken not 2 minutes before she dropped the baby, and so the bit of white you see stickin out there is the first glimpse of a hoof. 
Whoever has pictures/videos or info to share, feel free to add.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is Dorcas having a contraction and grabbing a bite of hay in the process. lol


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

well, i don't have any pics/video but when my doe has a contraction she pulls her head up to her neck and curls her tail up...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

There's Contredanse in mid contraction.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Two videos of Dorcas:

Contracting and starting to push:





Pushing:


----------

